

Portal vps - privacybrief

I saw an article for a vps with preinstalled, sandboxed apps. I think it was called portal. I have not been able to find it in search. does anyone have info on this?
======
jlgaddis
Portal: [https://portalplatform.net/](https://portalplatform.net/)

HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9040423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9040423)

~~~
privacybrief
Thank you!

